# 2 female bettas and suckerfish?



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

So before I start, I'm completely new to betta fish and fish in general.

I was persuaded into buying two female betta fish last week by a pet store owner, along with a tank w/ a divider, water conditioner and food. I kept them separated for two days, my boyfriend suggests I get bottom feeders for the tank as well, so I go back to the pet store. I tell (a different) pet store worker that I was planning to get bottom feeders for my female bettas. And she told me that female bettas can be kept together and so I bought a suckerfish and a filter. I took the divider out and put the bottom feeder + filter in there and they all seem to get along fine.

After doing a little research last night I kept seeing that two females shouldn't be kept together, unless there's more? So my question is, should I just put the divider back or get a third betta to even things out maybe? And should I take the bottom feeder back to the pet store? Like I said, they all seem to get along. 

http://i.imgur.com/YlWomxo.jpg
Here's the tank w/ the bettas and suckerfish (he's on the filter)


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Your tank doesn't look very big. Do you know how many gallons it is? For a sorority you'd need at least 10 gallons with a bare minimum of four females.
If your tank is at least 5 gallons (anything smaller would be too much bioload with two bettas, in that case you would need to buy a second tank or return a female) you should put the divider back in and return the other fish.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

That tank looks small. 2 females cannot be kept together. You should have a minimum of 5 females. 10 gallons would be ok for that, but to be safer, 15 - 20 gallons is much more preferable. You should put the divider back in. Let us know the gallons as well to give further advice.


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Your tank doesn't look very big. Do you know how many gallons it is? For a sorority you'd need at least 10 gallons with a bare minimum of four females.
> If your tank is at least 5 gallons (anything smaller would be too much bioload with two bettas, in that case you would need to buy a second tank or return a female) you should put the divider back in and return the other fish.


I'm pretty sure it's 5 gallons, thank you for the advice


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

It's 5 gallons


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Well you will need to return the sucker fish at the least. After doing so, here are your options:

- Keep the tank divided with 2 females. However, a divided 5gal is pretty small, so I wouldn't really recommend this but it's up to you.

- Return one of the female bettas and just keep 1 female in the 5 gal.

Also, if you don't already, you will need an adjustable heater (set to around 78F), thermometer and filter (sponge filter with an air pump is good because they have a low current which bettas prefer). Also try to get a liquid testing kit to test the parameters of the water (especially ammonia, nitrites and nitrates).


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

Pumpkin said:


> Well you will need to return the sucker fish at the least. After doing so, here are your options:
> 
> - Keep the tank divided with 2 females. However, a divided 5gal is pretty small, so I wouldn't really recommend this but it's up to you.
> 
> ...


Okay, I think I'll just take out the big plant, buy 2 more little live plants and divide it again, I'd feel bad about returning one of them, they've kind of already grown on me. I'll return the suckerfish though. Thank you for the advice, I'll go look for a adjustable heater and liquid testing kit tomorrow


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Okay, I think I'll just take out the big plant, buy 2 more little live plants and divide it again, I'd feel bad about returning one of them, they've kind of already grown on me. I'll return the suckerfish though. Thank you for the advice, I'll go look for a adjustable heater and liquid testing kit tomorrow


Is the big plant live?
Betta's like heavily planted tanks 

Definitely second the information to return the suckerfish & needing a heater 

The 2 girls will be fine divided IF the tank is a 5 gal (not a 2.5) Some people divide a 10gal 4 ways (that's approx 2g per fish). But each person has their personal preference 

What brand is your tank for sure?


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Is the big plant live?
> Betta's like heavily planted tanks
> 
> Definitely second the information to return the suckerfish & needing a heater
> ...


Aqueon I think? I don't have the box anymore sorry
The big plant is fake, but I also have 2 small live plants in there as well, I'm going to buy two more probably medium sized plants tomorrow


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Aqueon I think? I don't have the box anymore sorry


Just quick searching I can't find a 5 gallon that comes with a divider, I'm afraid you might only have a 2.5 gal & that really shouldn't be divided. I'm trying to find the dimensions so we can confirm.




LillyH said:


> The big plant is fake, but I also have 2 small live plants in there as well, I'm going to buy two more probably medium sized plants tomorrow


Females have smaller fins then males, but just make sure the plants are soft 
It's nice to see the fish with a good owner!


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh yeah I think it is a 2.5 gallon, I didn't really think that the size would be an issue since the tank CAME with the divider >.< And yeah it's going to have only live - soft plants after tomorrow, the fake one isn't hard, but it isn't soft either
I actually tried to buy the biggest tank with a divider too ack


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

If it's 2.5 gallons you have too options:
1. Return one of the girls to the store.
2. Buy a second tank for one of them and keep both.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tell me it isn't so!*



LillyH said:


> http://i.imgur.com/YlWomxo.jpg
> Here's the tank w/ the bettas and suckerfish (he's on the filter)


Does your suckerfish look like the 2nd picture I attached after your tank picture??


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Does your suckerfish look like the 2nd picture I attached after your tank picture??


Yeah


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Yeah


Definitely has to be returned unless you are plannng on a *much* bigger tank 

 http:://www.petco.com/assets/caresheets/fish/*Plecostomus*.pdf
PetCo gets 1 thing right saying min 20 (twenty) gallons

These fish will get huge with proper care  (and there are many different types)


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> Definitely has to be returned unless you are plannng on a *much* bigger tank
> 
> http:://www.petco.com/assets/caresheets/fish/*Plecostomus*.pdf
> PetCo gets 1 thing right saying min 20 (twenty) gallons
> ...


Oh sweet jesus, well I already returned the little guy so I don't have to worry about that


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Oh sweet jesus, well I already returned the little guy so I don't have to worry about that


whew  Sorry you were given misinformation from your lfs, but glad you are here!

Have you looked at a bigger 5gal to divide or a second tank for your lil' gals?


----------



## LillyH (Feb 27, 2015)

fishtankwatcher said:


> whew  Sorry you were given misinformation from your lfs, but glad you are here!
> 
> Have you looked at a bigger 5gal to divide or a second tank for your lil' gals?


Yeah I'm having my boyfriend go out and buy one sometime after this weekend, I live in Dallas and we're kind of snowed in right now


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Yeah I'm having my boyfriend go out and buy one sometime after this weekend, I live in Dallas and we're kind of snowed in right now


Just curiosity :-D

ugh to late winter storms (I'm not a fan, haha)


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

LillyH said:


> Yeah I'm having my boyfriend go out and buy one sometime after this weekend, I live in Dallas and we're kind of snowed in right now


Hey, me too! To both Dallas and snow... From Colorado so I wouldn't call it snowed in on my part. Just snow and taking any excuse I can get to practice being a hermit


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

LillyH said:


> Oh sweet jesus, well I already returned the little guy so I don't have to worry about that


For the future, if you want to have a plecostomus, buy a Bristlenose. They stay under 5 inches. I have one now, but made the mistake years ago of buying the common pleco like you just did. He grew so large I had to donate him to my daughter's Montessori school because they had a 55 gallon tank for the kids.  They loved it & my daughter still got to see her buddy everyday.


----------

